# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  دیپلم انسانی بگیرم یا ریاضی

## emprator227

سلام من رشتم تجربیه و معدلم پایین به همین خاطر میخوام برم دیپلم مجدد بگیرم.به نظرتون کدون رشته رو انتخاب کنم؟

----------

